# shoal of rhoms!!!



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

dunno if u all visit P fish alot so i thought id share


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

*quote from george about the pics*

SharkAquarium Posted: May 19 2003, 11:19 PM

Sorry guys, (he says with a smile ), I honestly did not see this thread. The fish have been together about 3 weeks. It is great to see regulars walk in and just stare at the tank and say "OH SHlT " !!!!

These guys are 12"+. The smallest one is taking a bit of grief, and he will have to be removed before long. But they are eatting well (not each other !), and I wanted to try it. I will add a couple more when I get a chance. They do much better in the large tank, even if their fins get a bit tattered.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think somebody already posted these pics.
and hey what are u doin on other sites







jk


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

im always late bah!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah i think someone did, but what a great pic


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Defying impossibilities are always a site for sore eyes!! I'd like to see more pix of this shoal!!! Something for all Piranha hobbyists to


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

thats kool... I mean they gotta reproduce anyways so I am sure being social sometimes is within reason :







:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That is a scary sight to see....very intimidating though not recommended. I don't like how a few are just sitting on the gravel.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

but still he has done something not many has done, and as of yet, he has had much success. Much props to g, whole lot of money invested in that tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You are a lucky guy but i still believe is not a good idea...time will tell...!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> You are a lucky guy but i still believe is not a good idea...time will tell...!


 they are not his. they are georges from sharkaquarium.com.
wes


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool pic







would be something to have at home


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Someone has shoaled rhoms with reds before in home aquario I believe but unfortunately I dont' have the pics to back it up. If I remember right there were 2 rhoms and several reds in a 240 gallon and they coexisted for almost a year but eventually reds started turning up missing. So it seems inevitable without a very large tank that eventually it will turn into expensive feeders for the last rhom standing but those in that pic are simply housed together till their sold.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Still amazes me that HUGE 12"ers can be in housed in the same tank and still no casualties after 3 weeks. Hey WWC, are you gonna follow-up on this?? I'd like to know if anything happens during the next couple weeks. And try and get some more pix!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would like to know how this experiemnt ended up.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

there you go


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I wonder what happend george?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

im going to imagine these rhoms are wild caught and are used to one another to begin with. i dont doubt their incentives to kill each other in the future once they establish territory, but still a neat shot and idea at that!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! I want to try it. that would be cool.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That's an awesome site to see :nod:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> i dont doubt their incentives to kill each other in the future once they establish territory


 Just what I was thinking... but this is no doubt a great pic!!!


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

I love Rhom.....................................


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What are its tankmates? I can see a buttacofri but what are those other ones?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, i didnt see it so its a first to me. good job!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

amazing


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

egads!!!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thats cool







didn't know they can be shoal


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hope it lasts long though.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hope it lasts long though.









sorry, double post. please delete this. thanks.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Leopoldiman said:


> Hy all
> 
> I love Rhom.....................................


 How long have you had that shoal together?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

isnt there a huge difference between peaceful cohabitation and actual shoaling? Looks they are simply tolerating each other for the time being.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

Thus my experiences with the socialization of Rhombeus were, man must always different fish like Bar with drinn have. The Goldspilo never attacked it. If man Rhombeus holds together, an animal has always injuries. I have already eight Xingu Rhombeus in 1200 litres a basin hold they to have all always the smallest attack up the page www.raubwelse.de can man the Xingu Rhombeus see so long man always enough other fish also in the basin have, can it well go.
David Hinz from Germany


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

Rhommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

